
Ask HN: Why are there so few solar panels in San Francisco? - jmarbach
As a New Jerseyan who moved to San Francisco, I am surprised to see so few solar panels installed in this &quot;progressive&quot; and &quot;tech&quot; city.<p>I can imagine there are several key issues which are interconnected and a variety of determining factors. But from your knowledge, what&#x27;s going on? Why aren&#x27;t there more solar panels?<p>Originally posted this question on my blog: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jmarbach.com&#x2F;why-so-few-solar-panels-in-san-francisco
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Are you aware of how much fog SF receives.

